
We don’t know what to do if a satellite gets hacked - dsr12
https://theoutline.com/post/4255/what-happens-if-satellite-hack-cyberspace
======
Simulacra
This is more of a legal article. I’m curious how we would get it back under
control if it got hacked. I’m surprised they’re not getting hacked as it is.

